# post all your ADSENSE related queries here



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

I hav seen several threads started to make some query about google adsense so i thouht why not start a thread which will contain all the adsense queries,tips and tricks to enhance adsense earnings  and etc in one place.

*so keep posting ur queries and share ur experiences of adsense *

i hav 1 query.i hav heard that when our adsense earning crosses 50$ mark we r given a code which is sent to our given address.is it true.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah first time only, for verifying your genuineness and validating your future payments to that address.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmmmm ..... ,

well guys i have something to ask .... actually earlier i was BAN for illegal clicks lol becuase i was excited and did'nt even read the terms and conditions neways ... 

now im gettin a website and a Blog wat i want to know is can i again sign up ? 
im gonna give different address this time and may be i will sign up frm cafe and process a legal steps ..... 

holla back plz ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2007)

It will go good only as long as they don't find out you're the same .. You might need to sign up with a new name and address. If you can do that, there'd be no issues. Google'll consider it as a new account. I don't see a need to go to the cafe. Just create a new Google Account instead.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 3, 2007)

Umm.. Go Suign Up..
Make a New Temporary Blog on Blogger..
Signp with that email..
Put yourz Naighbours Addres and Your Name


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yeah first time only, for verifying your genuineness and validating your future payments to that address.


i crossed 50$ around 8 days back. how many days will it take to arrive.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 3, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i crossed 50$ around 8 days back. how many days will it take to arrive.



They will send you a PIN and after you confirm it, they will make next month after you made 100$ i guess


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

i am at 85$ 

well i asked for the number of days it will take to arrive


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 3, 2007)

Once it posted, can be around a month


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ so slow.is it being posted from U.S or what

well now evry1 please post how much u earn at an average per click.
i earned 1.28$highest for a single click and at an average 0.45$ per click


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, i have actually  no idea on ADSENSE, anyone can tell me from where i can get details about it?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 3, 2007)

www.google.com/adsense


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

can the mods make this thread sticky plz.people r showing interest in it.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 4, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> It will go good only as long as they don't find out you're the same .. You might need to sign up with a new name and address. If you can do that, there'd be no issues. Google'll consider it as a new account. I don't see a need to go to the cafe. Just create a new Google Account instead.





			
				readermaniax said:
			
		

> Umm.. Go Suign Up..
> Make a New Temporary Blog on Blogger..
> Signp with that email..
> Put yourz Naighbours Addres and Your Name



well thnx so much for the idea im gonna put up my mom's name and her office address jhope it will work and also i dont think they will track my IP coz this was the same PC used by me be4 

holla back Soon ...


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

i think google can't track people on dynamic ip


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 4, 2007)

^^You will be highly amazed to know that they can track almost anything...dynamic ip is a very minor thing for them...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, just look at your Web History 

And all Adsense mails (down south at least) come from Singapore.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 4, 2007)

^^whats this ur signature man

why ignore list add gx_saurav?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 4, 2007)

i have one simple query before going too much deep into adsense,
people earn when some body clicks on the add on their blog/site
 or 
they simply earn even if someone just visits the page containing the add


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 4, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^You will be highly amazed to know that they can track almost anything...dynamic ip is a very minor thing for them...



i agree wit ya bruh neways ,,,,, 

i hope i wont be caught hehehe 

PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

if someone deletes the cookies and also use dynamic ip connection can google track them also?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 4, 2007)

I think they track by checking sigmups with same address


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

but i heard some of my friends saying that some isp's which they use when was checked by www.ip-adress.com showed the address address of mumbai while they stay in jhansi.
note:-not all isp's


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> if someone deletes the cookies and also use dynamic ip connection can google track them also?


Well, no but how dynamic is your IP? Like, all 4 octets change or what?


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

my friend recently got banned from google adsense and his reappeal was also rejected saying that he could not make any new accounts.he wants make another account so what would be the safest way to make another account with the same postal address.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 23, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> my friend recently got banned from google adsense and his reappeal was also rejected saying that he could not make any new accounts.he wants make another account so what would be the safest way to make another account with the same postal address.



hahahaha noways again this guy gonna get ban ..... 


well i suggest wat i did ... i was BAN and made a new one frm CAFE givin my mom'z office add... sooo change the add. and name and IP ofcourse than he can start earnin ... 


PEACE 
www.djdeep-musica.blogspot.com
www.deepinsurance.blogspot.com
www.djdeep.co.in


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2007)

IP doesn't matter. Just last names, telephone numbers and addresses do.

Same address, it'll go for a while and when you've earned like 30-40 $ it'll ban you.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 24, 2007)

well ... ,

as far as i know IP address does toooo 
nneways thtz wat i think 

PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
www.djdeep.co.in
www.djdeep-musica.blogspot.con


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a adsense account but haven't used it coz i dont have any 

website as of now so will My account be Deleted automatically .If not

then How can i unregister from them 

also My Bro how lives with me (same address) wants an Adsene account for

his Blog (under construction) so can he apply for an Account ?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Sep 24, 2007)

never use the same browser to access gmail and adsence  (only for those whose a/c was banned in past)



			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> I have a adsense account but haven't used it coz i dont have any
> 
> website as of now so will My account be Deleted automatically .If not
> 
> ...


search for any site which is popular and not publishing any ads! and apply with its url that is how i helped my friend to get adsense a/c


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> I have a adsense account but haven't used it coz i dont have any
> 
> website as of now so will My account be Deleted automatically .If not
> 
> ...



No, inactivity doesn't lead to account deletion. You can use and implement whenever you wish to.

And about you and your brother, yes that's allowed, but if one of you gets banned the other gets banned too. That's a huge risk. But man, same home, why make different accounts? Use the same account for all sites you wanna use the ads in, there's no restriction to that.

And as of unregistring, you can request a cancellation by following this guide so that you atleast get your balance (If greater than 10$).


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the info


----------



## appu (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello ppl i wann know when wil ads appear in my blog
I have registered form my old adsense account.
added adsense's ads from the Add Page Element....

but from when wil ads appear in my blog...???


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 13, 2007)

*Adsense Question*

By what post are cheques and before that, PIN numbers sent? I'm yet to receive my PIN. I requested them a 2nd one on Oct 25 but it has not arrived till now? How can 2 mails be lost one after the other?? I'm worried.

How are these mails sent? Indian postal dept(ugh!) or courier? I think I should mail them. What to do??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 13, 2007)

The checks and PINs are send by Indian Post. I should have received the checks for atleast 20 months, and not a single time there was any problem. 

PIN is not mandatory, Google might not ask your Address proof (PIN) but might very well send the checks to the address. Ask Google if they send the PIN and if they have then explain your situation. They need to send the PIN again, no other alternative, AFAIK. 

 Also you need to have $5o in your account, before you can get the PIN.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 13, 2007)

welll ... ,

dude my 50 $ is completed and now i have 61 $  seems like im gonne recieve a PIN soon ..... how suld i know if they have sent me or not ..... can ya gemme google email id >? 

thnx 

www.djdeep.co.in
www.deepinsurance.blogspot.com


----------



## utsav (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ they will send u a email on your adsense account email id that they hav mailed  ur pin


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ 
Email? Are you sure? The purpose of this PIN is to check your physical address, then why would they send a email?


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 13, 2007)

nah they have not sent me any email yet .... and i asked my friend who got paid twice tht he neva got email frm adsense about PIN 

wat suld i do some says tht they emails ... suld i email them ? than in wat email id ... 

thnx


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 13, 2007)

When your account reaches 50$ and Google has mailed your PIN you will see a notification in your account on reports page that you need to enter PIN number to receive payments...
And yeah you don't receive any mail from Google regarding that PIN has been dispatched.
@Blackpearl
I also didn't receive my first two PIN letters mailed by Google(Indian Post sux) but finally got it the third time..
Also I didn't get my first cheque so had to get it reissued...

And you can use the Google Adsense support page to contact in case of any problem..*www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/request.py

I Hope I have managed to clarify your doubts


----------



## utsav (Nov 13, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> Email? Are you sure? The purpose of this PIN is to check your physical address, then why would they send a email?



they send the email to notify us that they have dispatched the pin mailer by standard post.

i made some mistakes in typing that b4


----------



## ashfame (Nov 13, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i think google can't track people on dynamic ip



they log your Media Access Control address (MAC address) too


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 13, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> @Blackpearl
> I also didn't receive my first two PIN letters mailed by Google(Indian Post sux) but finally got it the third time..
> Also I didn't get my first cheque so had to get it reissued...
> 
> ...



I think the same is going to happen to me.  My next request date is Nov 17. If I don't get it by Nov 25, I will have to wait another month for payment.

But one good thing about this is that my earnings are accumulating and when I get paid I will receive all at once.


----------



## sumeetindia (Nov 15, 2007)

Most of the time I get my checks in time But this month it arrived late.
I guess may be due to diwali, the postal service was not able to make deliveries on time


----------



## abcd007 (Nov 22, 2007)

my adsense acc has been banned...
a post has been made earlier in this forum...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73812

now i want to know that...
can i use my existing blog for for a different adsense account....?
i mean that, if i post ads there from a different adsense account or some other people want to post their ads in my blog...
can i do that.......?


----------



## sumeetindia (Nov 22, 2007)

@abcd007
NOP! You cant if they banned you for invalid clicks

*www.google.com/adsense/support/bin...53&ctx=en:search&query=banned&topic=&type=#q3
BUT there's one think you can try 
change the account holder's name (like start the account in your father's name) and give an alternathe address


----------



## abcd007 (Nov 23, 2007)

but i want to know that can i continue with the same blog again...
or i have to change the blog also....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2007)

You'd probably get blacklisted again for using a bad site and for impersonating, as applied. Better request an apology and proceed.


----------



## sumeetindia (Nov 23, 2007)

abcd007 said:
			
		

> but i want to know that can i continue with the same blog again...
> or i have to change the blog also....


Depends upon for what reason you was banned .If you was banned for breaking the policy like . .. having copyrighted content,porn,MP3 etc. .. then you can continue using the same blog after removing those content 
BUT if you were banned for invalid clicks/impressions then use another blog


----------



## abcd007 (Nov 23, 2007)

how would i contact with the adsense team, if i want request for an apology..?

see my adsense account is about one year old and i alrady recived two payment from them, 
i personally did not break any of their rule, i dont know why they banned my account without any information...
iam sure that someone made invalid cliks and impression in order to stop my account...

not only the blog, but if i would llike to request them to  restore my adsense acc by providing some sutable reason, ( surely they would deny this also) 

how would i do this...?
can any one provide me here with any link or email id to contact with the adsense team...?


----------



## anand1 (Nov 23, 2007)

@dd wingrider
this is one way of earning online. By getting money per click on adds.


----------



## sumeetindia (Nov 23, 2007)

abcd007 said:
			
		

> how would i contact with the adsense team, if i want request for an apology..?
> 
> see my adsense account is about one year old and i already received two payment from them,
> i personally did not break any of their rule, i dont know why they banned my account without any information...
> ...


Yes you can appeal

Use this form - *www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/request.py
select ->Invalid Clicks or Unusual Account Activity ->My account has been disabled for invalid click activity

BUT Please note that they are very strict at their rule.I have a 3 year experience with adsense and I have never heared that they have restored an account after banning it
If you have used "google analytics" they you must be knowing that what all details goole can gather by just a piece of code . . And that make it very easy for them to detect invalid clicks


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine PIN was Generated on NOV 1st soo i suld get by Dec 1st week rite ?


----------



## sumeetindia (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya! But It may take 10~15 more days .. .mine took 1+1/2 months to reach
PIN takes more time than checks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2007)

I received my PIN in 20 days.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 30, 2007)

Yet to receive PIN.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 30, 2007)

BTW whats da minimum requirements for adsence???lolz...i mean age, bnk acc and bla bla bla..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

Age - no bar

Bank account - Yes

A legit shipping address and a publishing area that conforms to their terms and conditions.


----------



## utsav (Dec 1, 2007)

^^18+ should be the age for applying for adsense


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 11, 2007)

Can anybody tell me from which country and place the Adsense PINs and chequesb are sent? I have to enquire at the post office. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me from which country and place the Adsense PINs and chequesb are sent? I have to enquire at the post office. I'm tired of waiting.


~~~Edited~~~


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 11, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me from which country and place the Adsense PINs and chequesb are sent? I have to enquire at the post office. I'm tired of waiting.



They are sent from California,USA.


----------



## ahref (Dec 11, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> They are sent from California,USA.



Not necessarily, I think in India Adsense cheque come from Singapore.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

I received my PIN from this address.
1600 amphitheater parkway
moutain view , CA 94043, USA


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 11, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Not necessarily, I think in India Adsense cheque come from Singapore.



Yes they come from Singapore but I think they are sent to Singapore from California or maybe they come directly from Singapore.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 11, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me from which country and place the Adsense PINs and chequesb are sent? I have to enquire at the post office. I'm tired of waiting.



Dude ..... ,

i have not recieved toooo ....  they sent me Pin last month and still its not arrived  

Wat the hell is wrong wit India ... y always we have only problems .. ?

(


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> Dude ..... ,
> 
> i have not recieved toooo ....  they sent me Pin last month and still its not arrived
> 
> ...


you can request for PIN again.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 11, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> you can request for PIN again.



mayn i already did for the 2nd one ...


----------



## ahref (Dec 12, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Yes they come from Singapore but I think they are sent to Singapore from California or maybe they come directly from Singapore.



Probably Google has outsourced, their cheque preparation and dispatch job to third pary in Singapore for Asia region.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 12, 2007)

So it's either Californaia or Singapore. Thanks.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 11, 2008)

Anybody received adsense cheque for December? There is no metion of any payment in my account.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 11, 2008)

I am eagerly waiting for my pin
Lets see. .
I heard that google has office in india and research things and all. Cant they have a separate office for ADSENSE here...Wtf?
I think many are involved in india in ADSENSE..hope they consider it..
Can anyone explain me is there a way to report to google about sites which go beyond the rules of google ADSENSE regarding ads shown in those sites?


----------



## ahref (Jan 11, 2008)

> Can anyone explain me is there a way to report to google about sites which go beyond the rules of google ADSENSE regarding ads shown in those sites?



Click on Ads by Google, in google ads block,you will reach to feedback form, write there your feedback or any violation you found.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 11, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Anybody received adsense cheque for December? There is no metion of any payment in my account.



If you reached 100$ in December then your cheque will be issued in january end and you will get it in early February..
Your earnings would have been updated on the payments page and the reminder will be put up after 15th January...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a way if our site or ADSENSE has been reported or crossed any google terms? In that way we will in safer zone or simply they will ban us without any warning?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Is there a way if our site or ADSENSE has been reported or crossed any google terms? In that way we will in safer zone or simply they will ban us without any warning?



they will ban without any warning...........
But will have any reason for ban.Just dont do any trick to make more money.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 11, 2008)

Who will find it. Crawlers? Or people who visit my site or google officials itself?
Is there a time gap or just immediate ban..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Who will find it. Crawlers? Or people who visit my site or google officials itself?
> Is there a time gap or just immediate ban..



U can get ban in 1-2 days.
I think they  have software, to perform scaning of ads published by adwords.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok...thanks for the info ravi...is there a limit to how much sites i can run google ads on?
Ok another question is i know google gates clicks from same ip frequently. ..what happens in a net cafe?if they click frequently? Will they ban us?or say if its a proxy run system...we know many use proxy to browse..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is there a limit to how much sites i can run google ads on?


No limit........



> Ok another question is i know google gates clicks from same ip frequently. ..what happens in a net cafe?if they click frequently? Will they ban us?or say if its a proxy run system...we know many use proxy to browse..


It is true they moniter using IP......but dont do all these.you can get ban, and that too without any warning.


You an do 1-2 cliks your self from any cafe.....but how many days , U will go to cafe only to do clicks.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 13, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> If you reached 100$ in December then your cheque will be issued in january end and you will get it in early February..
> Your earnings would have been updated on the payments page and the reminder will be put up after 15th January...



Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2008)

Do I need to have a bank a/c to for google adsense ?

Can I post google adsense ads on my blogs hosted by free blog servers ? Like blogspot.

Can I post google adsense ads on my website hosted by free web services like geocities ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 12, 2008)

topgear said:


> Do I need to have a bank a/c to for google adsense ?


no.
I think they send money via cheque on your name.




> Can I post google adsense ads on my blogs hosted by free blog servers ? Like blogspot.


yes ..




> Can I post google adsense ads on my website hosted by free web services like geocities ?



yes.........


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2008)

> no.
> I think they send money via cheque on your name.


Do they send cheque on my postal address ? I've read somewhere that I'll
have to provide some of my bank a/c details for signing up google adsense program.
Is it true ?!! Guys help need in big time.

Anyway Thanks Ravi !


----------



## raza715 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi guys! i m new here. I also got banned by Google by violating there laws. But i made another account from my friend's home so (diff ip) i also gave them diff home address and payee name so my account got accepted as a new entry. But my question is "Can i access that my new account from my home(same isp and pc) from which i got banned?" well i think NO. So changing my ISP to other ISP will work fine for me?  plz reply
Regards  |rAzA|


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2009)

raza715 said:


> Hi guys! i m new here. I also got banned by Google by violating there laws. But i made another account from my friend's home so (diff ip) i also gave them diff home address and payee name so my account got accepted as a new entry. But my question is "Can i access that my new account from my home(same isp and pc) from which i got banned?" well i think NO. So changing my ISP to other ISP will work fine for me?  plz reply
> Regards  |rAzA|


Most probably you are on dynamic IP .... so, you can access from your home.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have to wait six months after registering your domain before applying for adsense?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2009)

shaunak said:


> Do you have to wait six months after registering your domain before applying for adsense?


This is not a condition for adsense approval. Your website should have some good content.


----------



## raza715 (Apr 13, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Most probably you are on dynamic IP .... so, you can access from your home.


My freind but i have listen google can trace dynamic IP too i think google bans gateway. So it will be better for me to change my ISP(from which i got banned) then access my new blogspot(made from my freind's house) on new ISP.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


shaunak said:


> Do you have to wait six months after registering your domain before applying for adsense?


No if u got ban u can make another adsense account from new gmail id,diff internet(IP) , payee name and address.


----------



## Coool (Apr 13, 2009)

sorry for off topic....

Can we have 2 accounts in adbrite??


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2009)

My adsense application was not granted for the following reasons :

Unacceptable site content: In order to participate in Google AdSense,
your website and application information must meet the following
guidelines:

- Your website must be your own top-level domain (www.example.com
rather than www.example.com/mysite).

- Your domain must have been registered and active for at least 6
months before you apply for AdSense.

- You must provide accurate personal information with your application
that matches the information on your domain registration.

- Your website must contain substantial, original content.

- Your site must comply with Google AdSense program policies
(*www.google.com/adsense/policies?hl=en_US), which include
Google's webmaster quality guidelines:
*www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35769&hl=en_US#quality

Now I have only one question - *Is it possible to show adsense adds on blog or do I neeed to have a fully registered doamin name & website ?*


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> My adsense application was not granted for the following reasons :
> 
> Unacceptable site content: In order to participate in Google AdSense,
> your website and application information must meet the following
> ...


what is your website url


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2009)

My website url is *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/

I think you already saw that


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

^ You cannot put ads on the blogs which are hosted @ wordpress.com....


----------



## NucleusKore (May 2, 2009)

^Ok you look good sweety, too good to be chinese !

Anyway now to my genuine problem. I have been trying to get google adsense validate my site fro some time now, they ALWAYS seem to have an excuse to say NO. I am posting the correspondence here. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.

*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e87069484bded33bcd3d3a23a8a406a9f9


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ You cannot put ads on the blogs which are hosted @ wordpress.com....



Thanks for the info.


----------

